# Toddler vomiting - what to do?



## elyen (Dec 25, 2002)

3 days ago, my 18-month old woke up in the morning with stomach mucus all over his bedding. Then he threw up his breakfast and most of whatever else we tried to give him for the rest of the day. The vomiting always happens within a few minutes of swallowing the food.

Since then, we've tried giving him just bland foods (plain pasta, banana, avocado, oatios, crackers). I also tried yogurt because I thought the acidophilus would help. Sometimes he keeps it down, but he has still vomited a few more times each day, always right after swallowing. Sometimes he doesn't vomit the entire contents of his stomach though.

We were told to give pedialyte, but he refuses to drink it... only wants milk, which our pediatrician said to dilute. I did give him some weak Sleepytime tea (chamomile, peppermint) to help calm the stomach, and he seems to really like it. He also doesn't have much of an appetite... he knows how to use sign language to say he's hungry, but I haven't seen much of that in the past 3 days!

He's been otherwise happy, playful, and interactive... absolutely no fever or extreme crankiness, no evidence of discomfort, no diarrhea, no problems with sleep. There's been nothing new in his diet and he's only vomited once before in his life, but that was 7 months ago!

I'm worried because he's normally an excellent, hearty eater (a wide variety of all organic, natural foods). He doesn't seem like he's taking in enough food and fluids!

So, to sum it up, my main questions:

1. What's going on??? Is this just a weird stomach bug that'll pass?
2. Is it safe to give him herbal teas? Do herbal teas have a diuretic effect?
3. What else can I do?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## mamabuttercup (Jan 29, 2002)

You are doing just fine!








It is most likely stomach flu. My dh has it right now. Vomitting al night first night and then no appetite. The tea is a good idea so mild. The diet for diarrah and vomiting is the BRAT diet bananas rice applesauce and toast. My dh doesn't want any of it. If your baby doesn't want anything dont force it. Let his tummy rest.
hope he feels better








peace, mamabc


----------

